# Bathing With Normal "Human" Shampoo?



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi there, Curious, I use this St.Ives Oatmeal and Something Shampoo for my Puppy, She does Really well in the shower when i take the sower head down to her Level. I bath her maybe 3 times a week, Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing to use this type of "shampoo/Body wash" She feels soft and smells awesome after the bath though lol.. ?? Is it safe?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have used baby shampoo on Toby in the past but wouldn't do it regularly, we now use FURminator Premium Puppy shampoo. 
The added chemicals in human shampoo can actually do more harm then good and the scents can cause irritation to their skin. You don't really *need* to bathe your dog 3 times a week either, it dries out their skin.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I bathe Ammy about once a week, she just loves jumping in the dirt and mud, I wish I could go longer without giving her one! We just bought earthbath shampoo and conditioner, it is AMAZING. Someone pet her right after she got a bath/blow dryed and said "She must have just gone to the groomer!", it's the best one I've used so far.


----------



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

Didn't think about drying of her skin, this stuff is meant to moisturize but dogs and people are different, you may be correct. and I don't want to bath her that much, shes got this habit of digging a hole then laying in it when its hot out, then romping around in any water she finds,... i don't like to leave the lake water on her ... ill Def try what you suggested though, thank you for your input -RoB


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Your dog should be bathed at most once a month. Even once a week will become hell for their skin and coat.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RobPass said:


> Didn't think about drying of her skin, this stuff is meant to moisturize but dogs and people are different, you may be correct. and I don't want to bath her that much, shes got this habit of digging a hole then laying in it when its hot out, then romping around in any water she finds,... i don't like to leave the lake water on her ... ill Def try what you suggested though, thank you for your input -RoB


Just rinse her with clear water. Skip the soap most of the time. It'll protect her skin and get the gross off.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Our groomer mentioned that she uses Pantene on her own (show/former show) dogs and our breeder said we could use baby shampoo when our dog got messy on the trip home.



CptJack said:


> Just rinse her with clear water. Skip the soap most of the time. It'll protect her skin and get the gross off.


Yeah, bathing three times a week seems excessive. A rinse with plain water and towel drying should get most of the dirt off. I've gotten used to having a dirtier house now that we have a dog.


----------



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Just rinse her with clear water. Skip the soap most of the time. It'll protect her skin and get the gross off.


Didn't even think of that, thank you


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

if you are going to bathe that ofetn. you really need to get a all natural pet shampoo. when using a good qualtiy dog shampoo, you can wash as much as you want. its such a old myth about drying skin. shampoos have come a long way since the 70's/80's.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I use TropiClean natural shampoo for my dog, she gets a bath once every two weeks, sometimes more, sometimes less. When I really notice she stinks, she gets a bath. The shampoo I use is gentle, natural and it makes her coat really soft and smell awesome.


----------



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

Tankstar said:


> if you are going to bathe that ofetn. you really need to get a all natural pet shampoo. when using a good qualtiy dog shampoo, you can wash as much as you want. its such a old myth about drying skin. shampoos have come a long way since the 70's/80's.


Thanks for the INFO, i Will definitely get her her own pet shampoo, and as someone stated before i don't have to use soap every bath, most of the time its just dirt i'm getting off, but when we go to the lake i really don't like to leave that water on her..  thanks again Everyone!


----------

